# Norco Fluid



## balfa_rider (7. März 2011)

Hat jemand die genauen Geo-Daten (lenkwinkel, Tretlagerhöhe, Radstand)zum Norco Fluid (JG 09) in den verschiedenen Dämpferaufhängungen?

Im Norco-Archiv gibt es leider nicht beide Angaben.

Danke schon mal.


----------



## Indian Summer (7. März 2011)

Hi xkriegerx

Sind wir selber noch nie darüber gestolpert. Ich frage einmal schnell in Kanada
nach, für welche Dämpferstellung (113 oder 143mm) die Geo-Angabe gedacht sind
und ob sie uns auch noch diejenigen für die andere Stellung liefern können.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

